# 04 Sentra SE R Spec V Exhaust problems



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an 04 ser spec v and that little muffler type thing behind the secondary cat has a really bad rattling coming from inside it when I start out in first gear?
Just wondering if I can remove it and replace it with a piece of pipe or should I put a new one on? I don't want my exhaust any louder than it is don't want to attract the attention of the cops I have a 4 to 1 header on in place of the pre cat manifold and a performance muffler in back.need to do something right away the rattle is really annoying.

Thanks Ed


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its a resonator... so to keep the noise down replace it with another resonator


----------



## et8653 (Apr 15, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> its a resonator... so to keep the noise down replace it with another resonator


I checked the local exhaust shop in town and they want $75 for the little resonator plus parts and labor :wtf: Last year I had to put a resonator on my 2001 Chevy Cavalier and it was only $25 and the resonator was twice as big!


----------

